# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Will I be ok

## qazwsx

WHat do they test for in aviation medicals? would it be a piss test?

Does this show roids ?

Contemplating my first course of Test E + possibly DBol . I think it stays for 3 months after last inj.. 


If I get a Med done once a year, what do sort of tests are in aviation? 



If its once a year I could start a course after passing a med. then I will have like 6 months extra to make sure its out of my system. (3month course / 3 month to get out of system)

----------


## CheddaNips

Test E is 5months i believe. In order to see if your on roids, i think they have to compare test levels with sumthin in your piss so you mite be okay

----------


## qazwsx

> Test E is 5months i believe. In order to see if your on roids, i think they have to compare test levels with sumthin in your piss so you mite be okay


thanks, but bump for more accurate answers.

----------


## Dizz28

is this for the military? I know about Military flight physicals...

They don't test for steroids ...but they do a complete metabolic panel and if you have elevated liver values or blood cell counts they will do further tests. They also test for rec drugs but that is military wide anyway.

----------


## qazwsx

> is this for the military? I know about Military flight physicals...
> 
> They don't test for steroids...but they do a complete metabolic panel and if you have elevated liver values or blood cell counts they will do further tests. They also test for rec drugs but that is military wide anyway.



hey mate,

I am not going to try out for air force for a few years if i decide to go that direction.

I am just finishing getting my flying license and I will get some sort of drug test before im given a job in an airline. After that it is every 5 years I do believe. (australia)

Wondering what sort of tests they do, do the actual type of steriods come up or do they just go off your test levels?



Would it be a piss test im guessing? for employment


If piss test showed roids and I wasnt prepared for the test couldnt I just take a shit load of vitamin b tablets (make it yellow as!) and drink heaps of water and piss in the cup a little then water it down with toilet water haha!!!?

----------


## qazwsx

> is this for the military? I know about Military flight physicals...
> 
> They don't test for steroids...but they do a complete metabolic panel and if you have elevated liver values or blood cell counts they will do further tests. They also test for rec drugs but that is military wide anyway.


how do you get around the military tests then?

----------


## Dizz28

Australia?? Hmm, don't know anything about that

The U.S. Military *does not* test for steroids unless they suspect it. A normal entry physical for the U.S. Military is:

1. Lipid profile
2. Fasting blood suger
3. HIV
4. RPR (syphilis)
5. Hearing + sight
6. Recreational drug + Alcohol test 

And then routine physicals while your in only test for the top 5 because they do routine random urine tests anyway...once again..only testing for REC drugs

Special physicals like Flight, Dive or BUDs test for all of the above plus:
1. Complete metabolism (chem 16)
2. Chest X-ray
3. EKG

As long as you stay away from street drugs you should be fine...you shouldn't be doing that crap anyway in the military and especially if you are flying. I'm pretty sure that even if you take Sudafed you get grounded...

Hope this helps

----------

